# You have a new bow all set up. How do you start to tune?



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

You get your new bow and set it up with all your gear. Damn it looks good!!! Now you head to the range with your lincoln log arrows to set it up for indoors. Do you have a time proven process or order?

Paper tune
Creep tune
Walk back tune
Group tune

Same scenario but you are shooting little skinny arrows for outdoors. What do you do now? Is it the same or different?


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Tuning*

Honestly, 

All I do is paper tune & nock tune my arrows with my Hooter shooter. 

Now paper tuning for me is not simply moving stuff arround until the arrow shoots a bullet hole. The bullet hole has to happen under the right conditions!  Relatively level nock point, and proper center shot. Moving your centershot & nockpoint out of reasonable spec means that you are compensating for an incorrect SPINE!! 

I focus on getting the arrow spine correct for the setup. This means that when I paper tune, i start with ideal specs & then I make arrow length, & point weight adjustments until I get the desired result. If I am unable to get the results I want, I will try a weaker or stiffer shaft accordingly.

I have seen some bows shooting a bullet hole with things so out of whack it was rediculous.

Running the arrows thru the Hooter Shooter identifies & eliminates any dynamic spine anomolies that may create grouping issues down range.

-Adam


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

*Tuning*

Bare shaft tune for indoor starting with the arrow square to the string for center shot and level for the nock height. Sight in that setting with fletched arrows at 20 yds and then shoot a bare shaft, tune until the bare shaft hits close to or at the same point that the fletched arrows hit.

For outdoor the same starting point, but I walk back tune, sighting in at 18m, then backing up to 40m without moving the sight. Tune center shot until the arrows hit in a verticle line. Once the center shot is tuned I tune the sight for vertical plane, shooting a group at 18m, then at 60m, adjusting the sight at the leveling adjustment instead of the windage block until the groups are in a vertical line or impact the same spot (may not know yardage marks at this point).

Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## TRB (Nov 28, 2002)

The very first thing with any new set up besides bolting on your goodies is to get the bow set to your optimum draw length. This means that you will have to work very patiently to arrive at a setting that yields the most shot tension possible of all the draw length variables. Understand this means you will be working with in an area of a sixteenth of an inch or even half of that to be able to hold and execute your form in its most simplest of manner. Without being in this perfect drawlength any tuning is simply a waste of time. This is so important yet a very misunderstood fact. Being successful in this phase is what seperates the top shooters from the winners and losers. Please think very hard about it.....this may be the main reason a shooter never reaches his full potential!!!


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

mtmedic said:


> You get your new bow and set it up with all your gear. Damn it looks good!!! Now you head to the range with your lincoln log arrows to set it up for indoors. Do you have a time proven process or order?
> 
> Paper tune
> Creep tune
> ...


It depends on the bow. With a two cam I'd eye ball everything to get it close then creep tune. Then do a walk back. Then group tune.

With a single cam I do the same without the creep tune.


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

i whould shoot a coupple hundred shots to get the string all streatched out.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

mtmedic said:


> You get your new bow and set it up with all your gear. Damn it looks good!!! Now you head to the range with your lincoln log arrows to set it up for indoors. Do you have a time proven process or order?
> 
> Paper tune
> Creep tune
> ...


Luckily for me, in my area there is a hooter shooter that i hav acess to that i can use. but I always paper tune as well. my arrows fly pretty straight and group really well too.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

kgoold said:


> i whould shoot a coupple hundred shots to get the string all streatched out.


Has a new set of Crackers string and cables and 100- 125 shots. Zero peep rotation.


----------

